# Conversion of GB UK Driving License to SA Driving License



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

I am really struggling to get my GB UK driving license converted to a SA driving license. I have been trying since June 2017. My GB UK license entitles me to drive a manual/automatic car and tow a caravan/trailer. I also have motorcycle entitlement. I have taken a driving assessment test at the driving test centre in my car (automatic). This is the only car I have and passed. I have filled in the forms, taken the eye test, photos, finger prints, SA ID document etc. I have surrendered my GB UK License and provided proof from the DVLA in GB UK of the categories I am entitled to. I have eventually after many months of chasing the driving test centre manager obtained a temporary driving licence but have only got category EB automatic. I have been told I need to take assessments in a manual car and a motorcycle to get the other categories. Is this correct? I though it should be a direct as is conversion with all categories I have on my GB UK License, why do I need to be assessed 2 more times?


----------

